#launchpad-yellow 2011-10-10
<gary_poster> allo
<gary_poster> benji danilos gmb call in 2
<gmb> k
<danilos> ack
 * gmb -> late lunch / errands
<benji> doh! gary_poster: I forgot to mention that I have a dentist appointment today at 4:00
<gary_poster> benji, :-) ok thanks for heads up
<gary_poster> lunch
 * gmb -> evening
<gary_poster> hey benji.  I encountered what appears to be a regeression from sometime in the past several months of lazr.restful.  If you pass an If-Matches ETag when you patch, you get, at least in the case of patching the display_name of a user, the original value, not the modified value, in the returned representation.  If you do not use If-Matches, everything is fine (new value is used).
<gary_poster> This appears to be a regression because we had an old windmill test that called code that adds the If-Matches code.
<gary_poster> Does this happen to ring a bell, or should I just dig in?  I'm starting to dig in now. :-)
<benji> gary_poster: we made some changes to the etag code about 8 or 10 months ago; other than that it doesn't ring a bell
<gary_poster> ok cool, thanks benji.  digging :-)
 * benji heads to the dentist.
<gary_poster> Oneiric and Python 2.6 source install are not friends
<gary_poster> _ssl not found, even though it is there
<gary_poster> here's hoping lazr.restful tests pass with python 2.7
<gary_poster> they do!  we're in business.
#launchpad-yellow 2011-10-11
<gary_poster> benji danilos gmb, call in 2
<gmb> ok
<danilos> ack
<gary_poster> taking kids to school and going to vote in about 5 or 10 minutes
<gary_poster> gmb, yay, LEP moving along!  Cool.
<gmb> gary_poster: Indeed. Matthew's happy with it, and I've said that I'm happy to consult in an almost-but-not-quite-Shuttleworth way.
<gary_poster> lol, gmb
<gmb> (The $500M being the not quite)
<benji> well, I figured out why it's happening; now to figure out what to do about it
<gary_poster> gmb, you up for a small lazr.restful branch?  https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/lazr.restful/bug871944/+merge/78976 .  The one liner LP integration follow-up branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug871944/+merge/78977
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm going to grab a late lunch but then I'll be happy to take a look
<gary_poster> cool thanks gmb
<gmb> gary_poster: approved.
<gary_poster> thank you gmb
<gmb> danilos, benji, gary_poster: Do any of you chaps have time to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/launchpad/do-it-by-default-bug-872225/+merge/78948 for me?
<gmb> (The cobbler's children and all that)
<gary_poster> :-) gmb a review seems wellin line with me having to hold a baby for a few minutes before my wife returns.  I'll be hapy to do it
<gary_poster> happy even
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks :)
<gmb> (This is how it starts; muttering about JS to the baby)
<danilos> "now looky-look, here's some crappy JS code by Graham, what do you say, we puke on it?"
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> gmb, it looks fine.  I have a few random thoughts. typing is slow with one hand.  that was one of them.  another is that I wonder if the "load all comments" links ought to disappear or gray out or change to (all comments loaded) on success, but that might already happen, and is probably something to do as another branch, if at all.  Similarly, we have a nice little yui integration test story that you could use, but
<gary_poster> but anyway, appriving as is
<gary_poster> o
<gmb> gary_poster: The links already disappear on success. I think I'll do the integration tests in a separate branch to go with removing the feature flag.
<gary_poster> cool gmb, approved
<gmb> Thanks.
<benji> gary_poster: care to review my bug 846163 branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-846163/+merge/79013
<_mup_> Bug #846163: bug filing notice is removed before the user can read it <regression> <ubuntu-qa> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/846163 >
<gary_poster> ok benji
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> benji, nice fix.
<gary_poster> (1) have you clicked around other places where there are notifications (I'm not sure of other examples, but I'm sure there are some) just to make sure things seem ok there too?
<gary_poster> (2) Your cover letter says that "notifications are only removed if an explicitly specified empty list of notifications is returned in a response," but the code seems to say the opposite: you always return a list in the .py file, presumably not clearing the notifications, and this code seems to indicate that "null" is the marker.
<gary_poster> 31	+            if (notificaxns !== null) {
<gary_poster> 32	+                module.display_notifications(notificaxns);
<gary_poster> 33	+            }
<gary_poster> Am I misunderstanding?
<benji> gary_poster: (2) the function to get a header returns null if there was no header, so that's actually checking to see that no header was specified, the other check is for the string "null" (JSON)
<benji> (1) nope, that's a good idea, I'll do that
<gary_poster> benji, #2: ah!  Right.  That's a subtler and nicer fix than I realized.  OK, approving.
<gary_poster> benji, approved.
<benji> cool, thanks
